# TOPSY TURVY DOLL



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4757&cps=21191

Robin in MA


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a cutie and I have a lot of that yarn. Thanks. Don't know who I'll do it for, but it looks like fun.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

It's so pretty you could do it for yourself?


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a pattern for a Red Riding Hood doll, that when you turned it over it became the wolf. I say 'had' because I lent the books containing the pattern to to someone who move interstate and did not return the books I had lent her. She belonged to the same spinning group as me and no one knew she was planning to move. When she did not come to a meeting we thought she was ill, she had not given anyone her phone number. Then we found out she had gone to pastures greener.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

That is a pretty little doll,i will get around to knitting as soon as i can fit it in thank you.


----------



## sherry5997 (Jul 28, 2011)

i had one of these when i was a kid and have been looking for a pattern for years - thanks 
happy holidays!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting Butterweed....I have this doll in my GreatGrands Chest...will make it one day too lol.

Hugs and Merry Christmas.

Camilla


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Lyne said:


> I had a pattern for a Red Riding Hood doll, that when you turned it over it became the wolf. I say 'had' because I lent the books containing the pattern to to someone who move interstate and did not return the books I had lent her. She belonged to the same spinning group as me and no one knew she was planning to move. When she did not come to a meeting we thought she was ill, she had not given anyone her phone number. Then we found out she had gone to pastures greener.


I think I had (or maybe still have) a pattern that is similar if not the exact one. The one I had has Red on one side, the wolf on the other, but if you pull the hat around, the wolf becomes grandma. Can't guarantee I still have it, but I'll look.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, I looked for the pattern. Turned out it was one that was sewn, not knitted and part of the book is missing.


----------

